# Who are better archers? NFAA field or 3D shooters?



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Who are better archers? NFAA field or 3D shooters? Lets hear your thoughts,....


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

who are better race car drivers... F1, NASCAR, Indy Car. different equipment, different training, different skill set


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Why you want to start a thread like this. It serves no purpose but to start an argument. Us here in the Field forum had rather shoot arrows than sling *****.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> Who are better archers? NFAA field or 3D shooters? Lets hear your thoughts,....


The answer is an emphatic .......................yes!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

After playing with Field a bit, I think that a great field archer has more skill than a great 3D archer. The longer distances and point values will not allow for any brief form hick ups. 3D shot at closer ranges, you can survive a flaw and still end up in the 10 ring. Someone that can master both would be tough to beat on any course.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BAArcher said:


> After playing with Field a bit, I think that a great field archer has more skill than a great 3D archer. The longer distances and point values will not allow for any brief form hick ups. 3D shot at closer ranges, you can survive a flaw and still end up in the 10 ring. Someone that can master both would be tough to beat on any course.


I believe in 2012, Sponge Bob shooter Levi Morgan won the Indoor National, beating the worlds top Field archers. Chance B is adept at both as well.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

I see many top 3D shooters starting to do both, I think that would be a skill enhancer for sure!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Don't forget Tim Gillingham, who has shot high scores and placed high in ALL venues, Indoor, Field, 3-D, and even WAF/FITA/NAA.

In fact, Tim won the Southern Cal Shootout a couple of weeks ago, and Bridger Deaton took 2nd Place...over Reo Wilde, the No1 Ranked shooter in the world, who took 3rd place. Tim has several FITA scores over 1400, which puts him into a class where few have entered!

My answer to who is better is BOTH (with regard to 3-D vs. Field/Indoor). FITA however is a completely different ball game, and unfortunately, not many devout 3-D shooters have ventured into the FITA type or WAF/NAA type competitions on a World Scale. Of course, Randy Ulmer was one of the first to come over from the FITA/field venue into 3-D, and everyone knows about Randy Ulmer's dominance on the 3-D circuit for many years. Now, Randy is back shooting target archery again, and immediately was near the top of the leaderboard in the Seniors Division!

The top notch 3-D shooters, given the practice, would likely place high on the leaderboards in the field, and World Cup competitions, too. Especially the likes of Chance B and Levi Morgan, among others. Same with the top World Cup shooters such as Jesse Broadwater, Reo Wilde, Braden Gillenthein, Logan Wilde, and others...if they put their minds to it and practiced to the extent on 3-D that they do with the target venues.

Most of those people could shoot opposite handed and still beat the majority of other shooters around them; they are that good.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Good post, I can see where someone that does both can kick ass in either. It's a great training tool to work an any weakness you might have. The course here at Ft Rucker has some varity in terrain and will keep you on that bubble. Loving it,,....


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

All great 3d shooters are great field archers that can guess distance well also. There are a lot of great field archers that would be on or near the top of the 3d heap if they could guess distance like Levi or chance. The Great field archers hardly ever miss left or right on a 3d just high or low.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Bucks said:


> who are better race car drivers... F1, NASCAR, Indy Car. different equipment, different training, different skill set


Bad example...F1, of course.


As to the original question...yes.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

i would not say either is any better but field shooters dont seem to be always crying with excuses. I love it when a chewie tells me field and known distance is too easy but i have not seen any of them shoot a prefect round.
I shot a field tournament this last weekend in the rain and it was better than any chewie fest that i have ever been to.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Chewie?


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

at 71 I now shoot 3D's most of the time. But I has to say I shot NFAA for over 35 years and it did make me a better archer. I found you had to have a good tuned bow and great form to be in the top[ 10% of the NFAA shooters. I started NFAA in the fine state of VA, they at the time in the 70's had more clubs than most others states, it also was a family time to go to a shoot, bring the kids and stay all day. The challenge was as it is always you are shooting against yourself and not just another archer. The long distance shooting of anything over 45 yards does bring out personal faults. SO I would practice all those 45 to 80 yard shots. When I went hunting or shot the NFAA animal round those all shots seem to be like shooting fish in a barrel. My ability to shoot and get bucks seemed to increase with my long distance shooting in the NFAA. I see a lot of shooters in the 3D's that I am sure would and could be in the top of any archery sport.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

both groups are good at what they do ,and if they crossed over and practiced ,im sure each would be good at it, i do feel the field round is the hardest in archery.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I have shot plenty of both field and 3D and have had limited success in both. Each discipline has it's challenges, I think field tests your focus and ability to tune. 3D on the other hand forces you find a spot on an unmarked target and judge yardage in some cases. 

I would answer yes as well.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I left 3d couple years ago because could not see the pin anymore. 
Switch the scopes to truespot, it toke me some time to get used to long range FITA but I am taking this now as a best exercise for Field long shots. I am practicing this season both games in parallel, alternating weekly and running both scoring well above the average.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Look at the scores for the marked 3-D with spots in Redding that may tell you something about who's the best out of the best!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I just respect people who shoot well regardless of equipment or the discipline be it Target, Field, Indoor or 3D, the more disciplines a person can shoot the more respect I have, they all have something slightly different to offer, so to shoot more than one discipline well says to me the Archer has great skill.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

nock tune said:


> Look at the scores for the marked 3-D with spots in Redding that may tell you something about who's the best out of the best!


For THAT weekend...but hold it again the next weekend...and the results could easily be different...unless Jesse shows up again, that is, hahahaha...Even Jesse can have a "bad day" or a "bad tournament", ha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Look at the ASA scores. You can compare Known 50 scores to the Open pro scores and do your own thought process. I also saw a field style recurve shooter in the "Defense Range Shoot Down" in Bedford IN nock out shooter after shooter to get to the finals. I have started to dabble in field this year. My wife loves it, I tend to think its ok. All in all it is great to shoot arrows. My wife now want another bow to set up for field.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Why you want to start a thread like this. It serves no purpose but to start an argument. Us here in the Field forum had rather shoot arrows than sling *****.


Amen....



BAArcher said:


> After playing with Field a bit, I think that a great field archer has more skill than a great 3D archer. The longer distances and point values will not allow for any brief form hick ups. 3D shot at closer ranges, you can survive a flaw and still end up in the 10 ring. Someone that can master both would be tough to beat on any course.


And doesn't depend on the organization? You "Hiccup" shooting for those ASA offset 12s you may end up with a 8 and too low you may end up with a 5. And it's the same in the ASA Shoot Offs. You go for the 14 ring and too high or too far back (1/2") and 5 is a real possibility. You can't lose that many points and even expect to place, not alone win.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you don't count the top archers in both groups and consider only the average participant, NFAA Field archers come out on top. More arrows & longer distances make for a better archer.

Of course the top guys can and often do shoot different venues very well. Just about every one of us wouldn't stand a chance against Reo, Levi and a few others, regardless of the venue.

However, the 3D archer may have an advantage on unmarked field courses.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

If take you take the average archer in each venue and have them cross over to the other, I believe the field shooter would fair better out of their element than the 3der.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

rn3 said:


> If take you take the average archer in each venue and have them cross over to the other, I believe the field shooter would fair better out of their element than the 3der.


Can't agree here. 3Der me shot one warm up and then won the next time out. Not impressive, but I got Sr FS State Champion. Won 2 or 3 more and a 2nd in Championship flight the second year. I quit. 3D is more my liking.


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Answer is easy - FITA field shooters


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

How's about FITA Olympic style shooters! First, they shoot REAL bows; secondly they are well versed in proper form, alignment, and accurate shooting. Many of those top echelon FITA OLY Shooters will beat most compound shooters at just about any distance, including the indoor Vegas or NFAA Blue face!
I have yet, in my many years in this game, to see a FITA style shooter that doesn't excel when/if they switch to release/compound. The reverse, however, while it has been done, is uncommon.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Matt_Potter said:


> Answer is easy - FITA field shooters


I'm with this. It's 3D on steroids.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

When you talk about Pros....it's really a wash. Not even worth talking about. The only reason 3D Pro A is going to beat field Pro A on a 3D range is because he is better at yardage. Put them both on a field range and the scores should be about the same. I don't consider Pro A worse then Pro B or better because one shot a 556 and the other shot a 555. 

The guy that focuses on field if they are on the same level should shoot a higher score simply because he knows how to play the game and is used to shooting more arrows. 

Take the avg shooters....us non pros...and the field shooter is going to win on a field course more times then not. Put them on a marked 3D range....the 3D shooter may or should win for the same reason. Throw in judging yardage and the chewie better win :wink: 

I don't shoot 3D other then an arrow here and there anymore....I shoot with a lot of guys that shoot 3d 90% of the time....they have never beat me on a field range. When we shoot 3D targets....it's the same story....why because I know how to play the game because that's how I got started in target archery. 

Your mistaken if you think the avg field shooter can't judge yardage...I can't do it like I used to because I don't need to or practice it anymore. But I'm still good enough to hit 10s :wink: on a marked course....I wouldn't win the K45 by any stretch but I know how to read and aim at a 3D target and can still hold my own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

BAArcher said:


> Who are better archers? NFAA field or 3D shooters? Lets hear your thoughts,....


what difference does it make? the best archers are the ones blessed with great natural ability who work hardest to perfect their technique.

that's like asking which came first, the chicken or the road...

which reminds me, know why the texas chicken crossed the road? :chicken01:



she wanted to show the armadillo how it was done. :set1_applaud:


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

GILL said:


> I have shot plenty of both field and 3D and have had limited success in both. Each discipline has it's challenges, I think field tests your focus and ability to tune. 3D on the other hand forces you find a spot on an unmarked target and judge yardage in some cases.
> 
> I would answer yes as well.


My sentiments exactly. Both are challenging, both are fun, and both make you a better archer and/or bow hunter.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Field by far. Known distance so no guessing. Make the shot or not. A tuned bow is exactly that, a tuned bow. Nuff said...


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Well here they are one in the same.. All the guys that shoot field are also the same guys i see at 3d, actually they are the same guys that shoot Fita(World Archery). All of which are great archers and are competitive in everyone of them. Either an animal or target your shooting at a spot


----------

